
Amazon is opening a bookstore in Manhattan - tedmiston
http://www.recode.net/2017/1/4/14173864/amazon-bookstore-manhattan-new-york-city-columbus-circle
======
PhantomGremlin
They opened one in Washington Square Mall in a suburb of Portland Oregon.

I've been in there once, I don't plan to go again. They charge list price for
books unless you have Amazon Prime. WTF? $100/yr?

I can pay list price at Powell's or at BN. Or I can pay $25/yr to buy
discounted books at BN. Or I can buy bestsellers at roughly 40% off at Costco.

Or, and here's the big one: I can shop online at amazon.com!

------
tedmiston
> Perhaps more importantly, the bookstores also showcase Amazon’s gadgets...

Sounds like an _Amazon store_ that also happens to sell books.

